# hard water safe to drink? wash with? etc..



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

I hope this doesn't seem like a stupid question. I know we have hard water here b/c 1. the smell (i think that's a reason?) 2. red stains easily in toilet bowls, showers, cat's water bowl etc.. 3. one time water sat inside of a fabric steamer for a few months and there was a huge calcium build up that not even several rinses of white vinegar could remove. so, we already have a culligan filter system on the outside of the house and change the filter just like we should (expensive BTW) but I guess it's just not good enough? also there is a water softner built in but something is wrong with it. culligan came out once to look at it and charged us around $100 (it is no longer under warrenty) and said it probably needs a part that would cost us plus paying the $100 for them to come out again







for drinking water I have been using one of those brita filter pitchers..but I am not sure how much that helps?

I know having hard water means less suds when washing anything, so I know having the softner fixed would help conserve on soaps/detergents etc..(which are mostly homemade) but it is really worth getting the softner fixed?

also I am worried about the drinking the water, even with the brita filter....but buying water seems like a bad idea too?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

In and of itself, hard water is not bad for drinking/washing. However, the smell is not indicative of hard water.

If it's a rotten egg smell, that's sulfur, and while not really harmful, it is unappetizing, and generally should be filtered out because it will build up on things like clothes. The problem with that being that sulfur tends to clog filters pretty quickly, requiring that they be changed more often than usual.

The calcium build up and the red stains (iron) again aren't really bad for you, but they are damaging to things like your pipes, your shower head, your washer, etc. The calcium would not be dealt with by a filter, you would need a whole-house water softener. I'm not sure what to do about the excess iron.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
In and of itself, hard water is not bad for drinking/washing. However, the smell is not indicative of hard water.

If it's a rotten egg smell, that's sulfur, and while not really harmful, it is unappetizing, and generally should be filtered out because it will build up on things like clothes. The problem with that being that sulfur tends to clog filters pretty quickly, requiring that they be changed more often than usual.

The calcium build up and the red stains (iron) again aren't really bad for you, but they are damaging to things like your pipes, your shower head, your washer, etc. The calcium would not be dealt with by a filter, you would need a whole-house water softener. I'm not sure what to do about the excess iron.

thank you! very helpful. I googled sulfur and now I see that doesn't mean hard water. but, yes...it's a rotten egg smell. and the filters(outside, spa) do have to be changed alot or at least we can tell they should be. our water faucets, shower heads etc.. are caked with white, I am working on cleaning them with vinegar but I see now that is not going help the insides of water fixtures, pipes etc... hmm I will talk to dh about this.


----------



## hippiewitchie (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
In and of itself, hard water is not bad for drinking/washing. However, the smell is not indicative of hard water.

If it's a rotten egg smell, that's sulfur, and while not really harmful, it is unappetizing, and generally should be filtered out because it will build up on things like clothes. The problem with that being that sulfur tends to clog filters pretty quickly, requiring that they be changed more often than usual.

The calcium build up and the red stains (iron) again aren't really bad for you, but they are damaging to things like your pipes, your shower head, your washer, etc. The calcium would not be dealt with by a filter, you would need a whole-house water softener. I'm not sure what to do about the excess iron.

This is what I was going to say. We had the exact problem where we used to live. You might want to get the water softener fix and that will help your hot water tank and other water based appliances last longer. Then be sure to cut down on how much detergent you use since your water will then be soft.
Your hair might pick up a reddish tint from the iron if you have light hair. The softetner doesn't get rid of it.
We did not have a water filter and I could not bring myself to drink smelly water, we had a service deliver water. It is safe though and we cooked and cleaned with it, just could not bring ourselves to drink it.
Stock up on vinegar to soak your faucet and shower heads because they'll get clogged fairly quickly.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

thank you! I think we are getting the softner fixed. My hair is light and does have a reddish tint.


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree with what's been said. Hard water can actually be good for you because of the disolved minierals.

However once you get your softener going, I wouldn't drink the water. It's softened by adding salts. I personally don't think it's healthy to drink. Our water softener has a bypass valve. I can turn it off and let the hard water through. I do this when watering the garden as a worry about salts building up in my soil and I will also turn it off to fill a large (20L) jug of drinking water. I use that jug to fill our brita jug in the fridge and for cooking, mixing juice ect. I refill the big jug every few days or so.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhiannon Feimorgan* 
I agree with what's been said. Hard water can actually be good for you because of the disolved minierals.

However once you get your softener going, I wouldn't drink the water. It's softened by adding salts. I personally don't think it's healthy to drink. Our water softener has a bypass valve. I can turn it off and let the hard water through. I do this when watering the garden as a worry about salts building up in my soil and I will also turn it off to fill a large (20L) jug of drinking water. I use that jug to fill our brita jug in the fridge and for cooking, mixing juice ect. I refill the big jug every few days or so.

thank you, yes...I was reading that about hard water being good for you. I didn't even think about how the water would be to drink if the softner gets fixed, I will check to see if ours has a bypass (I think it does) I have a very small garden and would have not even thought about that, thanks!


----------

